# pants



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

what are some good, cheap, fitted (so kinda tight) pants?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Bullhead or Activerideshop.com pants.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

Holden, L1, Airblaster


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The 32 Cappa Slims are really nice. 20k for $145


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

EmoParkRat said:


> Holden, L1, Airblaster


He said cheap


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Bring some pants you already own to a taylor and have them sewn in, or better yet, buy a sewing machine and sew them in yourself!

Fitten pants are usually expensive, maybe look for some small sized womens pants?


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

bakesale said:


> He said cheap


holden standards are like $150
L1 Kooleys and Thunders are also around $150. That's cheap compared to some of the stuff other companies put out


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

EmoParkRat said:


> holden standards are like $150
> L1 Kooleys and Thunders are also around $150. That's cheap compared to some of the stuff other companies put out


either im getting ripped off or youre buying stuff from previous seasons because the Holden pants I buy are min $275 with the average being $300. Airblaster pants are around 225 and L1 is the cheapest at 175


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^I think you're getting jacked, kinda. Most the time when you see last year Holdens, they're the higher end ones that most people couldn't afford. Cause yeah, this years standards and standard skinnys are $150.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nivek said:


> ^I think you're getting jacked, kinda. Most the time when you see last year Holdens, they're the higher end ones that most people couldn't afford. Cause yeah, this years standards and standard skinnys are $150.


The Standard pant is now a part of Holden Classics so the price should be lower.

The shops I buy my shit at don't carry the Standard pant, only the higher end ones with weird fabrics. This year I bought the Redding puffy Jacket in blue for $420 and the Anton 3L pant for $300. I kinda see the high price as par for the course seeing as how Holden is so primo.


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

hahaha yeah holdens are pretty pricy.. but i got lucky and found some holden curtis pants at tj maxx for 100! they are kinda skinny and look like jeans. just keep an eye out, you can usually find better deals than the mainstream prices.


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

holdens are sick, and they have some warm skinny ones too. if you can find a good deal online or something, i would do it! i got mine for 100 at tj maxx but i got lucky cause its kinda hit and miss for snowboard pants there. keep looking!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

AIRBLASTER!!!!!!!!! has got the nicest fitted and tight pants there is


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Haha, my bad I thought you meant like jean kinda pants.

But yeah I would say Holden.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Airblaster My Sister's Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com

shabam


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

bonfire has a skinny pant this year and they also have 2 pairs one with a skinny then another with a skinny/stretch combo cheap too like 129 -179 its called the volt pant check their website Bonfire Snowboarding Apparel: Homepage


----------



## CanadaRider111 (Aug 12, 2011)

*volt*

Bonfire volts are good pants to get... cheap and slim


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Sessions Brawl pants. I own 2 pairs of these. I paid $50 for them at Zumiez 2 months ago. I'm not too sure how much they are in the beginning of the season, but they can't be that expensive.

Sessions Brawl Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------

